# stop laying down on the milk stand...please



## MountainEssentialsllc (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello
I am a 1st time goat mama. I found a mama Nubian with her 3, 3 week old babies. I purchased mama Effie and the baby girl. (5 weeks now) my husband built a milking stand that she has no problem standing and eating on but the moment I touch her teats she lays down. The good news is that she is no longer kicking me! I keep milking her to show her that its going to happen no matter what. This is just such a waste! 

My question is, how do I prevent her from laying down in the 1st place? 

Thanks
Nicole


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put a bucket under her. Turn it upside down.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, the old bucket trick.
Welcome to TGS!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

welcome from Oregon - I have a doe that as a FF she was a rodeo to milk but she did settle down and now she milks just fine - she liked to lay down too - Bucket and keep milking - I milked a lot of milk onto the stand but was not going to let her win.


----------



## MountainEssentialsllc (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks! I will try the bucket under her. My right arm is going to look like the Hulks otherwise!

This am was better. She didn't lay down for as long


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I've found that if you kind of pinch the top end of the tail, they'll stand right back up. Not really hard, but give it a bit of a squeeze. Rosie and I had this issue when I first started milking her. She actually sat on my head at one point. I also found out that goats can tap dance when put in a milk stand :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you are giving her feed when you milk her, put some (2 or 3) fist size clean rocks in the 
feed, she will have to eat the grain around the rocks, giving you time to milk! Also,
put the grain container up to where she can only reach it if she is standing up! 

Don't give her all her grain at once, put small amounts in there, a little at a time. 
If she goes to lay down, pull the grain, don't give her any until she stands back up! 

Good luck! Nothing is a frustrating as a daggone goat laying down on milk stand, except for one that purposefully steps in the full milk pail! But, there is a bright spot, they usually quit the nonsense as they get older.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I used to tie my doe to a fence and wrap a leash around her belly, then clipped that too the fence. It worked But was a pain in the but...annoying goats! :lol:


----------

